# Ortur Laser Master 3 initial review



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice....would like to read more details on how these projects were done.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review! This and an xTool are on my current shortlist, looking at lasers


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bruce, thanks for the review. I look at these "new" toys and usually shake my head. I've gotten my best understanding from a few well done reviews. I can see a use for someone beside your Wife. 

Can't wait to see what comes from this new toy. I know it will be over the top as all of your wonderful work is.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!

I intended to have a more "complete" review, but after using the machine for a few weeks I realized that I need to separate the tool from the work since the work can be most anything.

Don't worry, I'll be posting a "work in progress" for the various things I've been trying since I'm learning so much on what will and will not work with this laser.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this your first laser? Have you joined any of the Ortur FB groups? One of the problems with these devices is the safety factor as they relate to fires. Join a FB group and you'll see what I mean. I had an LM1 and have had a LM2-4 for a few years now. If something gets in the way of the travel path like if a piece being cut falls through a grid and sticks up at an angle, or if a cable snags, if a belt slips, or if the software stalls, the laser can start a fire in just seconds. The bottom line - DON'T LET THE MACHINE RUN UNATTENDED! Don't even step away to use the restroom without someone watching it for you. These are great little machines, they are fun, and they can be very a very helpful addition to woodworking. Lightburn is very easy to use, don't always update it right away when new updates are available. New versions almost always have issues but they are quick to work the bugs out. Air assist is a good feature to have, it blows the soot/ash out of the burn area, keeps the edges from getting soot on them, and keeps the lens clean. Focus is the key, being out of focus by more than 1 mm really changes the results. I'm not familiar with the laser on your model but mine is not a dot, it's rectangular. I use a USB microscope to focus it every once in a while to to make sure nothing is out of wack. Because of the rectangular shape of the laser the definition is better along one axis than the other so I keep that in mind when engraving photo images. I engrave more slate and tile these days than I do wood but I want to do some laser cut lake maps for my brother this winter.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

northwoodsman said:


> Is this your first laser? Have you joined any of the Ortur FB groups? One of the problems with these devices is the safety factor as they relate to fires. Join a FB group and you'll see what I mean. I had an LM1 and have had a LM2-4 for a few years now. If something gets in the way of the travel path like if a piece being cut falls through a grid and sticks up at an angle, or if a cable snags, if a belt slips, or if the software stalls, the laser can start a fire in just seconds. The bottom line - DON'T LET THE MACHINE RUN UNATTENDED! Don't even step away to use the restroom without someone watching it for you. These are great little machines, they are fun, and they can be very a very helpful addition to woodworking. Lightburn is very easy to use, don't always update it right away when new updates are available. New versions almost always have issues but they are quick to work the bugs out. Air assist is a good feature to have, it blows the soot/ash out of the burn area, keeps the edges from getting soot on them, and keeps the lens clean. Focus is the key, being out of focus by more than 1 mm really changes the results. I'm not familiar with the laser on your model but mine is not a dot, it's rectangular. I use a USB microscope to focus it every once in a while to to make sure nothing is out of wack. Because of the rectangular shape of the laser the definition is better along one axis than the other so I keep that in mind when engraving photo images. I engrave more slate and tile these days than I do wood but I want to do some laser cut lake maps for my brother this winter.


My first NW  

Never had FB (or would I want to). 
Good advice on monitoring, I keep tabs when cutting flammables like wood or plastic, always paranoid about fires.
Thus unit has the LU-10 laser with the air tube that keeps the cut line clear, eventually I want to add a solenoid to turn the air on/off, haven't found any down side to always running with some airflow. I have wondered about cutting wood and having the air stoke up a blaze, but no hints (yet).

I don't think any diode laser is a true dot, all part of the physics of the emitter and at perfect focus you get an image of the emitter. This laser has the swing down arm to set focus on the Z axis, have not noticed any degradation on uneven surfaces (+/- 1/8")

The map project would be great, plenty of material to source nice artwork for driving the laser, could do most anything.

I just recently nailed the tile etching setup for an ultra black print, next is to see about gray scale burning for more variety.

The LB user group is quite active, plenty of experience to data mine, even an Ortur tech who is up on all the nuances of these units. Recently helped with the LB people to get the WiFi interface stable so I can cut the cord.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review... It's the only way we'll get the *Thomases* to embrace lasers as another woodworking tool.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Have an older Ortur and it has and is working fine. No fires. 15 watt. Wish is was more wattage at times.

Question: does the new one have provision for air? Is a larger wattage available? Have mine in an enclosure and wondering if the same viewing protection for the old laser would work with the "blue" laser? Have to research that. Like working in an enclosure for ventilation and eye protection.
Thanks for the post.

Update to above.
Rather than ask someone else to do it. 
Looked up Ortur site and and answered my own questions. Has air input available, nice. Will work in my enclosure, Seems the power is good. 
Thanks. Have fun with the laser I have with mine.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

987Ron said:


> Have an older Ortur and it has and is working fine. No fires. 15 watt. Wish is was more wattage at times.
> 
> Question: does the new one have provision for air? Is a larger wattage available? Have mine in an enclosure and wondering if the same viewing protection for the old laser would work with the "blue" laser? Have to research that. Like working in an enclosure for ventilation and eye protection.
> Thanks for the post.
> ...


Ron, one thing I found while researching is lasers are advertised like shop vacs. Many list the power based on the power requirements of the laser module. After the 50% or so losses in conversions to light, the power that reaches the workpiece is usually much less,

The laser in my unit uses two emitters, each assembled to focus as a single beam. Basically 20 Watts in, 10 Watts out. I've seen it called a 20 Watt laser when in reality it is a 10 Watt. That 50% efficiency makes my 6 HP shop vac really a 3 HP 

This is about the upper end for the current generation of small diode lasers. To go higher you need to switch to externally mounted CO2 lasers that have the beam delivered by either mirrors or fiber optic cables.
CO2 was another step up in the range, beyond what I wanted to venture into, but the power available is much higher.

Another interesting thing is CO2 units can cut clear plastics and other stuff since these often appear as opaque to the CO2's infra red spectrum.

I didn't build a cabinet yet since I run it in my spray booth with its ventilation and isolation. Thinking about fixing it to a wall mounted table that folds down when nou in use.

I run my air from the same source I use for spraying, regulator set to 5 PSI which seems to keep the lens clear.
Considering a camera to keep track of progress without having to enter the booth and put on the funky eyewear. Makes me feel like a 60's hipster


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for your response. I built an enclosure with a vent fan, windows with the appropriate panels to see through. No eye ware that way. Have had it and used it about 2 years. Sometimes kind of weak for cutting. Good for sign type work. Again thanks for your info.


----------

